# The Moorings



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi folks,I think maybe it was T_B ? that said he has experience with the Moorings ?? I have been looking into them,met thier reps at the boat show in N.H last week and am wondering if anyone has used them and has any input ? I really dont find thier web page to helpful,also would like to know if anyone knows of any charter companies here in the north east from Long Island sound north ? any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for any help Brad


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

It sounds like a joke that somebody asks information about "The Moorings" boat chartering etc. company, particularly now that it has merged (at least as far as ownership is concerned) with the other heavyweigt in the field, i.e. "Sunsail".


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*No Joke,straight forward question whether they have merged or not,I was just asking for any info on the moorings !*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Brad,

Excuse Chrondi's answer. It is just the Mooring is the one of the largest if not the largest charting company in the world, and most folks in the sailing world have heard of them. Since you clearly stated you were a "crusierwannaa be", it was assumed you had some sailing experence, thus I am sure why he thougt the question odd.
I'd go to an American Sailing Association or US Sailing web site and look for schools and charter companies for your local area. Only one I am familar with is Maryland School of Seamanship, in Maryland.

Good Luck with your search...by the way many, many folks charter from Moorings all over the world.

John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Brad,
Excuse my spelling, forgot to hit spell check before sending.


----------



## 2140 (May 25, 2001)

*Moorings Charters*

The Moorings is a top level charter company. First class all the way - their prices reflect that fact also. Nevertheless, you can't go wrong with the Moorings, as a rule (sooner or later every company stumbles and there is always someone with a horror story). If you have the money, the Moorings is the way to go.


----------



## davezeiss (Apr 23, 2004)

*RE Moorings charter*

I just chartered for the first time with the Moorings (As opposed to cruising on my own boat) out of St. Martin. I was very happy with everything.


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks for the info,we think we will give them a shout also


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try http://www.soundingspub.com/ME2/Default.asp Soundings Magazine is LI Sound based and a number of local charters should be listed in it. Also the back of Sail or Sailing World, etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I went with Footloose Sailing Charters, the Moorings' second tier company which still has great service, but much cheaper rates as the boats are 5-7 yrs old. http://www.footloosecharters.com .


----------



## jmdelbello (May 15, 2006)

The Mooring is top rate, but Sunsail, who they have merged with is also very reputable and they offer many different discount throughout the year. Worth a check..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all. I'm new to SailNet so may as well start with a post...

My girlfriend and I just completed (successfully), the Fast Track to Cruising (Live Aboard) with Offshore Sailing School in Tortola. The program included a Moorings (Jenneau) 49.4 monohull for 6 days. Staying at their facility (nice), with alot of interaction with The Moorings staff, I must say we had a great time. The boat, while not their newest (about 2002 vintage), was very comfortable and in pretty good shape. For chartering, they offer the Club line (2+ years old) and Exclusive line (<2 years old). I've since looked into chartering again in the Oct/Nov timeframe, and compared the tentative saildates between The Moorings and Sunsail, with The Moorings running about $400 less for 7 days. As I'm now familiar with The Moorings, I'll go with them for now, and expand out to other companies later. They also offer alot of support I haven't seen mentioned in the other charter companies (Friendly Skipper, etc.). Apologies for the lengthy post. But if you want more info., let me know.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

FWIW-
As an Offshore Sailing School alumni, I believe you get an extra 10% discount on all Moorings charters. The two companies have had a relationship for a long time now, I think there's some common ownership interest.

For non-alumni, the rates should be higher.


----------

